# Where to find - Who has what



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive scrubbed the net just about everywhere to try and find out who has what in my state. More or less looking to find out who has Fannie (is was SG but the contract was up this fall), HUD, CL. If I can figure out who has these then I can market myself to them and see if they need assistance in our rural coverage area. Im in MI. Im sure these are all managed by nationals and regionals but I cannot determine which.

Thanks!

Also, anyone have feedback on BAC REO. Currently doing PP just wondering if there are big differences.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Ar noone seems to know whats going on right now,its looking bleak for me and im sure lot of other vendors


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> Ive scrubbed the net just about everywhere to try and find out who has what in my state. More or less looking to find out who has Fannie (is was SG but the contract was up this fall), HUD, CL. If I can figure out who has these then I can market myself to them and see if they need assistance in our rural coverage area. Im in MI. Im sure these are all managed by nationals and regionals but I cannot determine which.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, anyone have feedback on BAC REO. Currently doing PP just wondering if there are big differences.


I'd rather do their Pp stuff. Flat fee pricing on trash outs


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Morning,

I hate to ask but what is BAC PP contact information? I am based in SE MN. My web-searching skills are not working right now. I keep coming up with BAC Real Estate Agent information for REO/Foreclose.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I work for a preservation company. It's really hard to find the work but once you get out there, there is still plenty to do. It really is just a matter of finding it. We have a lot of work and don't have enough guys to complete it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I know the hard part is finding it and getting your foot in the door. I know what Im looking for but cannot seem to locate it online...hence the title of the thread. So where can i find who has the HUD, fannie, ect? Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

We work alot with HUD and REO properties. Where are you located at?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

RN im in northern ohio....Ar their is a hud website that you can browse through and answer your questions,but i can tell you fannie mae properties are a i did 2 and said never no more,they want a q-tip in every corner clean,it was totally ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> RN im in northern ohio....Ar their is a hud website that you can browse through and answer your questions,but i can tell you fannie mae properties are a i did 2 and said never no more,they want a q-tip in every corner clean,it was totally ridiculous.


90% of our work is Fannie Mae, and we've only come across one problem with a property. We got a callback that there was a small bucket under some major evergreens that bordered the property line. We arrived, searched, and found and removed the bucket. It was on the other property's side.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> RN im in northern ohio....Ar their is a hud website that you can browse through and answer your questions,but i can tell you fannie mae properties are a i did 2 and said never no more,they want a q-tip in every corner clean,it was totally ridiculous.


If you can score a perfect score on a Fannie Mae, you will never fail a QC inspection. I will tell you that much. Doing Fannie stuff for 3 years and having 4 go backs total in this amount of time. The 4 go backs just happened to be on properties we drove over 100 miles 1 way to do the work. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Cypress kept me busy in Mi for a while, wasn't making enough to turn down my regular remodeling jobs so I had to turn down a lot of work and they stopped calling. I'll try and dig up my acct managers # for you to call direct about getting some work


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Cypress kept me busy in Mi for a while, wasn't making enough to turn down my regular remodeling jobs so I had to turn down a lot of work and they stopped calling. I'll try and dig up my acct managers # for you to call direct about getting some work


Wow, that would be fantastic! Im on the other side of the state and a bit north so if you wanted back in we wouldnt be overlapping. I actually filled out an application for them a few years back. Not sure how long they hold on to our apps? Feel free to send me a PM and maybe we can discuss.

Ive done Fannie direct through Realtors but that was over 4yrs ago and it was great! Sounds like Fannie through nationals is alot like Freddie. Fine tooth comb. Which we turn out a high quality product but some properties are like putting lipstick on a pig. You could spend 2days doing a jani and it still looks dirty. 

I did get a lead and made contact with a Realtor today, ...so fingers crossed I can win his business.

I do get frusterated at times. But have never been one to give up. I may step back and take a break but jump back in until I make my goal.

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

anyone have any contact info for nationals in Indiana and Illinois?

Our work load has dried up. I expected that but I feel terrible when my contractors call with hard luck stories. If you know of any one wantint work completed in our areas email me.


----------

